# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Parched Corn Recipe

## Beo

Here it is my famous trail food of parched Corn. Why spend a bunch of money on pricey power bars, Native Americans and the early pioneers already knew how to make an easy nutritious snack. Parched corn was staple of early Americans and today it is the perfect pick-me-up for any outdoor activity. Follow these steps to whip up a batch of the original American energy food. 

Things You'll Need:
Corn 
Skillet 
Butter, lard, oil or cooking spray 
Spoon 
Paper towel 
Cloth or plastic bags 
Dry the corn. The primary ingredient of parched corn is dried corn. To dry fresh corn on the cob, hang it in a dry area of your home and allow it to dry out naturally. Frozen corn can be dried in a dehydrator or spread on a cookie sheet and placed in an oven set at 150 degrees. Leave the oven door open a little. This method can take a few hours and the corn should be turned occasionally to prevent burning. 
Oil the skillet. Add a small amount of butter, lard or oil to a skillet. Cooking spray can also be used. Heat the oil on a low temperature. Wipe the frying pan with paper towel to remove any excess oil. Only a thin coating should remain on the bottom of the pan. 
Pour the corn in the skillet. Add enough dry corn to the skillet to just about cover the bottom. The actual amount will depend on the size of the skillet. 
Cook the corn. Allow the corn to cook slowly. Stir the dried corn constantly to prevent burning. I sometimes add crushed red peppers or other spices at this time for a different taste. The parched corn is done when the kernels have swollen, and turned a medium brown. A few of the kernels may explode, just like popcorn. 
Drain the corn. Pour the parched corn onto some paper towel and allow to thoroughly drain and cool. Turn the corn a couple of times to ensure that all excess oil is absorbed. Store the parched corn. Place the parched corn in a cloth, my favorite a hide bag (it soaks up any extra oil) or plastic bag for storage. A small bag of parched corn will be enough for your next day of hiking.

----------


## nell67

Cool Beo, Thanks!

----------


## Beo

And the Canadian's also used this as a trail food long before the American Colonials... Shhhhhhhh don't let Trax and the others know.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

And we drank it around here before there was a Canada. Got 4 gal. to the acre(don't know nothin about metric)

----------


## Smok

Thanks Beo

----------


## tracks

Drank it, shoot were still drinking it coot.I mean running it in our trucks yea thats it in or trucks....

----------


## Beo

Parched Corn is a trail food not Corn Whiskey :Big Grin:  Although corn whiskey is probably a trail drink too :Big Grin:

----------


## tracks

True BEO, great recipe by the way I'll try it for sure..

----------


## Beo

Ya know Corn Whiskey may be new survival phycological thing, the more ya drink it the less ya care if your lost :Big Grin:

----------


## tracks

Do ya some good and help ya to....

----------


## nell67

> Drank it, shoot were still drinking it coot.I mean running it in our trucks yea thats it in or trucks....


Tracks,now that is a waste,LOL stick with drinking it!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## tracks

More like medicinal purposes only NELL, it makes me sick every time I drink the stuff ... I just wish the flu was as much fun to catch. HEHEHE.

----------


## nell67

Oh Yea you can say that again!!!!!!

----------


## trax

> And the Canadian's also used this as a trail food long before the American Colonials... Shhhhhhhh don't let Trax and the others know.


Corn was an important enough crop, far before Chris Columbus and his pals opened up their first taco stands in the Caribbean, that there were wars fought over it. All of the North American tribes used parched corn as a trail food, so I'd imagine that "colonists" in both countries made use of it as well, far before there was a Canada or a US of A. Generally, the first explorers learned to make use of what their guides taught them.

----------


## Tony uk

Sounds like good eatting  :Big Grin: 

I might even post my recipie for the perfect bacon and egg banjo, Cavalry Way !

----------


## dilligaf2u2

That or stop at 7-11 and buy a bag of corn nuts! They come in flavors too. Then stop at the adult beverage store for some corn in a bottle. Go home and turn on the telly and watch Survivor Quest or one of the new survival shows. When you finish the corn you bought! Tell the wife how good she looks and wink a lot! 

Kidding! Just kidding. Honestly; I was just kidding. 

Great recipe. I'll have to try that. It sounds like it would be as good as my hard tack, or with my hard tack.

Don

----------


## Rick

Interesting little side note here. Corn as we know it today didn't exist in the America's. Maize (as the indigenous folks called it) was actually a wild grass called teosinte and it had a lower natural sugar content. Indigenous peoples were not plagued with either tooth decay or crooked teeth until teosinte had been cultivated into a form more closely resembling the corn we see today with its high sugar content. 

You can find accounts of white man occupation that describe nomadic indigenous tribes in North America that had no tooth decay until they encountered food the white man ate. 

Sources: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teosinte

http://naturalhygienesociety.org/articles/teeth1.html

----------


## edr730

I agree with beowolf that parched corn is fantastic. We have always saved corn for this purpose. there are differences in the type of corn which you use. King Kain corn is the type that is used at the store and was a staple for meal in the southern states. The older varieties that are not "sweet" corn will puff up less when parched, but is perferred by some....especially those south of the border. Sweet corn when parched is far more tender and sweet. You can also make a similar product from sweet corn if you cut the kernels from the ear as if you were going to freeze it. Then you simply dry the corn....it too is delicious.

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to Survival Food:

----------


## woodwork6

Wow. I was just looking for the recipe when I found your forum. My Grandma used to make parched corn all the time using the very same procedure that you put in your recipe..

I love that stuff. It isn't seen much any more.

----------


## Rick

Welcome to the forum. How about stopping by the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself. There isn't any parched corn there but you will find a handy template. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## LarryB

MmmmmMmmm, now That sounds delish Tony, don't be shy, do it.  :Smile:  lb

----------

